# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа в Москве и московской области > Предлагаю работу >  Нужен гармонист!

## Badhka

Здравствуйте! Не могу создавать новую тему, поэтому выбрал самую ближайшую. 
Ищу поющего гармониста на 3 часа 31 августа 2019 года, в Москве, Измайловский кремль. Для гуляний после свадебной церемонии перед рестораном. Тоесть, надо будет погулять с гостями, попеть русские народные песни, может быть частушки. В приорете старшее поколение. Оплата 5000рублей. Пишите сюда, на почте слишком много спама.
С уважением, Иван

----------


## Аллник

Иван,добрый вечер! Ваше предложение ещё в силе?

----------

